# Suns got trapped



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I found out what really developed on the night before the draft, and why we HAD (no choice) to throw in our first round pick. 

At about 6pm the night before the draft the trade of Q-Rich for Thomas was DEAD. Isiah had backed out because he "felt" Richardson's back was too much of a liability (and he's a freaking liar and he knows it). The Suns contacted Q telling him the trade might not go through but Q told the Suns he didn't want to return as a way to get back at us (he was probably very angry that they even thought of trading him). This left Bryan in a very difficult situation. Isiah obviously still wanted to do the deal but now was asking for more to make up for the mysterious back issue. So Bryan had no choice to meet his demands. We couldn't just not trade Q now because he didn't want to come back and we really couldn't trade him to another team because frankly they'd know our situation and try to screw us over. Thankfully Thomas at least agreed to give us the second round pick which was about all Bryan could salvage from the deal. 



Honestly having Nate Robinson or not will NOT make or break our season. If we sign Payton then he'd probably have almost no playing time. (however that being said if we made the pick, instead of just picking who the knicks wanted, we could have ended up with a guy like Garcia who might have helped out more). 

Anyways.... it was just a situation that got completely out of control. We're lucky it still went through.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I wouldn't have thrown in the extra first rounder to do this deal. I am sure some other team out there would have steped up at the chance to get Q.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

kamego said:


> I wouldn't have thrown in the extra first rounder to do this deal. I am sure some other team out there would have steped up at the chance to get Q.


Who? Only Thomas values guards that shoot below 40% and have long big contracts (ie Crawford). We would most assuredly not have gotten a big man with Thomas' ability and that's a guarentee.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I would have called Cleveland and asked about Big Z since they want a shooter bad and LBJ isn't a fan of Z but wants Curry anyways.

NO was talking about moving Magloire and could use a guard like Q.

I am not saying for sure someone else could have done a great deal but why let Q force you into giving up a first rounder like that.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

kamego said:


> I would have called Cleveland and asked about Big Z since they want a shooter bad and LBJ isn't a fan of Z but wants Curry anyways.
> 
> NO was talking about moving Magloire and could use a guard like Q.
> 
> I am not saying for sure someone else could have done a great deal but why let Q force you into giving up a first rounder like that.


Magloire would have cost a lot more than Q + First rounder, plus he'd be gone in a year, and Big Z isn't even a Cav. If we wanted him we'd have just offered him a deal. Fact of the matter is even if we did a sign a trade he'd have been horribly expensive and signing a guy who is as injury prone as he is for a 4-5 year deal is lunacy.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Exactly. Nene, Dalembert, Z, Magloire...they are all too expensive for us. Seriously, they're all gonna get paid more than we can offer. That's something we must accept. With Q's reputation among the league as a chucker, they will not go for him. Ask around and see for yourself. Nene in ANY package for Q is not going to work, they simply don't want Q. He's a volume shooter with a low percentage, volume shooters with a low percentage are not praised in this league...unless you are Isiah Thomas.

Seriously, I loved Q's contibution this year...but I think people are overrating it a bit. Imagine if for all those threes he took and missed...Amare or Joe Johnson or Nash would have more attempts? With Joe's or Amare's or even Nash's %, more attempts for them means they average even more than 110 per game. I'm a little wierded out that Q "refused" to come back to the Suns after the trade. I guess he doesn't understand that this is a business, and the Suns needed to sacrifice something to fill a weakness. They gave him more than the green light last year, and a big role on this team. I was shocked that he's be so upset that he'd refuse to come back...especially after WE overpaid him. Best of luck to the guy, but if these are his true colors...stay the hell in New York.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Trapped? Come on now. Phoenix didn't have to do the deal if they didn't want to.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I think by trapped he meant: They knew they weren't going to get a lot for Q. If they could have gotten more than Kurt Thomas, they would have. After Q said he refused to show up for the Suns, they saw only trouble for the future. We can't afford to put him back in uniform at that point, and with his value not being extremely high we needed to get this deal done.

I still don't know about Nate. If we have him, both our PG's have defensive liabilities. Nate is easily shot over, and Nash is easily driven by...and shot over. I would love to see Nate in the fastbreak game, but it's still risky. Not sure that Payton answers these questions either, but at least he has experience.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't care what kind of face he puts on. Isiah Thomas is a butthead who's only concern is taking talent and giving little/nothing in return for it. I've got two words for you, Thomas: FREE AGENTS!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I think by trapped he meant: They knew they weren't going to get a lot for Q. If they could have gotten more than Kurt Thomas, they would have. After Q said he refused to show up for the Suns, they saw only trouble for the future. We can't afford to put him back in uniform at that point, and with his value not being extremely high we needed to get this deal done.
> 
> I still don't know about Nate. If we have him, both our PG's have defensive liabilities. Nate is easily shot over, and Nash is easily driven by...and shot over. I would love to see Nate in the fastbreak game, but it's still risky. Not sure that Payton answers these questions either, but at least he has experience.


Nate can pressure the PGs more kinda like an Earl Watson type but bigger and prolly stronger. He's not THAT much of a liability except the being able to be shot over part. He could also handle the ball alot better than Barbosa can. He's got that no fear attitude. Which is what I like. He wouldn't get frentic in the playoffs like Barbosa either. He can play with pressure. Being an Arizona Wildcat fan. I saw Nate break out against us, and kill us. He never looked back.

But I understand the situation. We needed a guy like Thomas though. So, we had to do it or where else could we have sent Q and get something that can help in return?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, but playing against college people is different. We'll see what happens in the NBA. 5'7-5'11 players succeed all the time there. Then when they get to the NBA the majority of them shoot 35% and fall off the map. I don't think he'll fall off the map, but I don't see him being as effective in the NBA.

Agreed about Q, there was nowhere else.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Where you get this story from?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I can't imagine the Suns taking Robinson with the intention of keeping him for themselves.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> I can't imagine the Suns taking Robinson with the intention of keeping him for themselves.


Why not? To me, Robinson would be an excellent spark off the bench, a little ping pong ball running around there. He fits right into our style of play and is a tough in your face defender. I would have loved to see him in Phoenix.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Exactly. Nene, Dalembert, Z, Magloire...they are all too expensive for us. Seriously, they're all gonna get paid more than we can offer. That's something we must accept. With Q's reputation among the league as a chucker, they will not go for him. Ask around and see for yourself. Nene in ANY package for Q is not going to work, they simply don't want Q. He's a volume shooter with a low percentage, volume shooters with a low percentage are not praised in this league...unless you are Isiah Thomas.
> 
> Seriously, I loved Q's contibution this year...but I think people are overrating it a bit. Imagine if for all those threes he took and missed...Amare or Joe Johnson or Nash would have more attempts? With Joe's or Amare's or even Nash's %, more attempts for them means they average even more than 110 per game. I'm a little wierded out that Q "refused" to come back to the Suns after the trade. I guess he doesn't understand that this is a business, and the Suns needed to sacrifice something to fill a weakness. They gave him more than the green light last year, and a big role on this team. I was shocked that he's be so upset that he'd refuse to come back...especially after WE overpaid him. Best of luck to the guy, but if these are his true colors...stay the hell in New York.



I don't understand how you can be mad that he didn't want to go to that HELL HOLE they call the New York Knicks, and was angry that he was being traded there


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Angry he was being traded there, cool. Angry that he was coming back to the Suns because the deal fell through...not so cool. I admit, when the deal was falling through (despite looking at the positives of the trade), I thought "Wow, cool. Q's coming back!" Then I hear he refused, and I was like...wow. Guess us fans mean nothing, and guess his personal 'getting back at the Suns for trading him' is more important. I can't blame the guy for being mad because I dunno what it's like to be in that situation, but I don't have to like his refusal to come back any more than he disliked being traded. Colangelo did the classy thing and denied the report, denied that it ever happened...but it did.


----------

